# Industrie-Terminals für Ex-Zone 1 und 2



## tci GmbH (27 März 2009)

Guten Tag, 

 für die speziellen Anforderungen in prozesstechnischen Anlagen hat tci die 
Industrieterminals *T15 ExReady* entwickelt. Die Geräte haben ein rundum 
geschlossenes Gehäuse und können in explosionsgeschützten Bereichen der 
Zonen 1 und 2 als Panel-PC oder Thin Client eingesetzt werden. 

Statten Sie die Rechner mit unserem Druckwächtermodul und einer externen 
Steuereinheit aus, wird das Aluminium-Gehäuse des Rechners permanent und 
automatisch gespült. Die für den Spülvorgang und den Betrieb notwendigen 
Spülgasmengen werden darüber hinaus durch das Steuergerät automatisch
nachgeregelt und gewährleisten eine störungsfreie Funktion. Der Druckwächter 
passt direkt auf die Anschlüsse des standardisierten Tragarmsystems und wird 
einfach zwischen Terminal und Tragarm montiert. Durch die einheitlichen Montage-
anschlüsse können Sie innerhalb einer Produktionsanlage ein und dasselbe Gerät in 
Ex-Zonen und normalen Industriebereichen einsetzen. Für hohe hygienische 
Anforderungen sind die Geräte optional auch mit Edelstahl-Gehäuse verfügbar. 

Die Terminals werden Ihnen auf der *Achema* auf dem Stand unseres Partners 
Exepd GmbH präsentiert (Halle 10.2 Stand E41-E42).







Industrie-Terminal T15 ExReady VA mit Druckwächter für Ex-Zone 1 und 2

Für weitwere Infos wenden Sie sich bitte an *uns*. Wir beraten Sie gerne


----------



## tci GmbH (12 November 2009)

Guten Tag,

mehr zu unserem T15 ExReady erfahren Sie in folgendem *Anwenderbericht*
in der CHEMIE TECHNIK 09/2009 (auch  gleich als *PDF* downloadbar).


----------

